# Edition 38 2012



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Following on from my Edition 38 prep thread found here these are all of my photos from yesterday :thumb:

Well I had a cracking day at ED38 yesterday, was there for just before 8am, which meant getting up around 5.20am  which for me was not cool :lol:

There were loads of motors about, ranging for the absolutely sublime to some that looked great at 20 paces but rapid became a bit scruffy the closer you walked, although this may be the OCD coming out of me and 90% of the other people there didn't seem to notice of mind haha.

I think theres something like 134 photos in the Photobucket album, but I don't think ill fit them all in here without crashing someones page so ill post a few and the link to the album if anyone wants to view all of my photos 

Edition 38 2012 Photo Album

and so on with some photos;

All of our cars together in the car park 



























































































































































































































































































































Thanks for look guys and girls :thumb:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

Some great shots there, we were too busy working to see all of the cars but there were some nicely modded cars about, especially the European visitors. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

EliteCarCare said:


> Some great shots there, we were too busy working to see all of the cars but there were some nicely modded cars about, especially the European visitors. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Cheers, mate, I saw you were looking so ive just added one more photo of the greenish mk5 that was in front of your stand (because you can see your stand in the background :lol: ) Im sad like that haha


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

That is an awesome colour on that green mk5

and that chrome VR lump..... brilliant stuff

Thx for posting up

:thumb:


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

The_Bouncer said:


> That is an awesome colour on that green mk5
> 
> and that chrome VR lump..... brilliant stuff
> 
> ...


cheers, there were some pretty awesome cars there and some of the time and money that had been thrown in was clear :thumb: some serious commitment show by alot of these guys.

Alot of the foreign cars seemed to be have had alot of money spent on them, but then again if you were coming over from Germany, Netherlands, Spain etc, you were unlikely you bring half a car with you I suppose :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow that green golf looks fantastic and to many other's thanks for sharing


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

All copy pasted from another forum and all on iPhone but shoot me.

Sorry for pics they are all iPhone lol



















S3 engine in a Polo!! [:O]
































































This polo drove in and like a boss managed to rip his front bumper off.










Nice to finally meet Hamidi, a really nice guy










Hope the microwave will be used, gave us a right laugh LOL.




































































































Only went on Saturday. Would have stayed for whole weekend however had to take my Dad back home..


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Vag boys really know how to make a car look good.


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

We know our shiz


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

xJay1337 said:


> We know our shiz


that we do, I saw your thread on UK-MKIVs, but only after I posted mine :lol:


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Can cars ever be art ? Well, if that little lot isn't proof, i'll grab my coat.


----------



## GrantB5 (Nov 6, 2011)

I would love to go to an edition38 show and these pics make me wanna go more!


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------

